# For us older gals, too....



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

This Girl Can? Sport's for us older 'girls' too, you know - Telegraph


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

good article, thanks for posting it up!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice share formica. I suppose at 45, I'm slowly getting to the older girls realm...I saw this article this morning and thought it's also a good inspirational artilce for us ladies who want to be fit and active well into our senior years.

These 60-And-Older Seniors Will Destroy Your Age Stereotypes | Bored Panda
vladimir-yakovlev/


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha,

I too ride with ladies in their 60's that kick butt. Even a 70+ year old guy that still kicks butt. I call them freaks of nature of course.........


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Impressed by anyone that learns to ride a bike at 36!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice article! I'm 50+ (and fairly new to mtb and dh) I plan to keep riding as long as I can. As we age we lose bone density so I've been doing more variety of activities besides just riding to keep my bones strong and my joints flexible.


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Just turned 60 and plan to ride as long as I can - 32 miles yesterday. Only 7 miles today but lots of climbing.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad to know I'm not alone 😊.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife started mountain biking at age 58 (5 years ago).


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

From the article:

"‘When I’m on my bike slogging up a great big hill, the endorphins are pumping and I feel elated,’ Mitchell says. ‘I feel ageless. It’s complete euphoria and happiness. It’s got nothing to do with what you look like, how old you are, how much money you have. You’re in the moment.’ "

To my mirror! 

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

50+, here I am! Rode 16 miles today with one replaced knee and the other one pending!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

milliesand said:


> From the article:
> 
> "'When I'm on my bike slogging up a great big hill, the endorphins are pumping and I feel elated,' Mitchell says. 'I feel ageless. It's complete euphoria and happiness. It's got nothing to do with what you look like, how old you are, how much money you have. You're in the moment.' "
> 
> ...


So true.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Great article

I am 56, male, If that matters... 
Been mtb'ing for just over four seasons now.

I am no longer fat and no longer on blood pressure meds. (was on two)

I feel 30,, really I do !

"‘When I’m on my bike slogging up a great big hill, the endorphins are pumping and I feel elated,’ Mitchell says. ‘I feel ageless. It’s complete euphoria and happiness. It’s got nothing to do with what you look like, how old you are, how much money you have. You’re in the moment.’ "
,
,Very Well Said Indeedee


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

never mind thought I was in the wl


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Can I join?
I've had a "Manogram". I had itchy breasts and tough spots and they wanted to make sure nothing was wrong...
I wish I had a picture of the women in the waiting room wearing gowns and the expressions they had while wondering why this guy was there.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

@formica--not sure how it works, but if you only want women to respond maybe ask a mod to move to WL? 
the quote about being ageless applies to me, that is for sure. after 30 years of mt biking, i still get the giggles.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

fleboz said:


> @formica--not sure how it works, but if you only want women to respond maybe ask a mod to move to WL?
> the quote about being ageless applies to me, that is for sure. after 30 years of mt biking, i still get the giggles.


I don't want it moved. I like it here.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

oh, doh, sorry I thought this was a WL thread...that's where I usually post, never mind,<runs and hides>

old age, loss of memory, forgot where I was at.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

This is to make up for being me.


----------



## Bruizer (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice one. My partner will love this. She is one helluva gal, and puts women 20 years younger to shame!


----------



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

Will be 50 on December 21st. Honestly can't believe I've made it this far! Ready to enjoy the life I deserve. Have a 15 + year MTB. Hubby bought me a gravel grinder for my birthday, and I bought myself a fat bike. Looking to do some organized rides and maybe a race or two????


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

It's good to be reminded that there are plenty of older people who ride. I try not to be, but I find myself feeling a bit self conscious when I unload my bike at the local ride spots when most of the time the other riders are at least 10 years younger.


----------

